# Apollo Abyss - Emelle Cheetah - Free*



## Kins (1 Mar 2013)

*Two bikes going free as long as you aren't just gonna take them and sell them.

I have just stuck them in my dads garage for now.

The Estelle 18 speed is a ladies model.

Abyss 24 speed is full suspension black and white. Front disc.

I know they aren't up to much but the Emelle would at least make a half decent commuter as its not to heavy. Apollo is clean but weighs as much as a small car, looking on Ebay and some people have called them light?!?!

I'll take some pics and measurements when I go round there later.

No takers they will be broken and frames sent to the recycle centre and the parts sold for charity.


----------



## Kins (1 Mar 2013)

20 inch for the Apollo and 18 inch for the Emmelle.


----------



## Kins (4 Mar 2013)

both gone now, thanks.


----------

